# NY/NJ TPF folks - need your advice



## SquarePeg (Nov 17, 2015)

I'll be in NJ the day after Thanksgiving for a wedding (Phillipsburg NJ area).  My flight home on Saturday is not until 6pm out of Newark.  Looking for some ideas for photo spots in the early afternoon.  I'll have a rental car.  If the weather is decent, is it worth it to drive to Jersey City to one of the parks there to get some Manhattan skyline shots?  Is it a safe area?  Anyone interested in a TPF meet up in the afternoon?


----------



## Msteelio91 (Nov 17, 2015)

Lived in NJ all my life... In DC now though otherwise I'd meet up. 

Hoboken has a great view of the NY skyline and is easy to get to/find parking and is plenty safe. Just make sure you plan for traffic especially close to the city during Holiday. You can also leave your car there and take the NJ Path (train) into NY for city pics. It's an easy trip if you're any bit used to public transport. Additionally, in the Jersey city area there are some great picture locations for bridges. 

At Palisades Interstate Park:




Alex&#x27;s Mustang by Matt Steele, on Flickr

Central Jersey has some nice woodsy parks, they're all basically the same and I'd say best viewed early morning sunrise/late sunset.

There are some nice historical towns that you can do some googling for, Princeton is also a nice area and somewhat scenic. 

NORTH NORTH Jersey (mountains) can be very scenic, look up parks.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 17, 2015)

Skip the skyline shots, They'll look like everyone else's skyline shots.
And traffic in and around the city on the weekend might be tough.
Take 78 to the airport early in the AM and drop the rental car and luggage, then take the Path Train into NYC.
If the weather is at all decent, there is nothing like NYC for a day shooting.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 17, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Skip the skyline shots, They'll look like everyone else's skyline shots.
> And traffic in and around the city on the weekend might be tough.
> Take 78 to the airport early in the AM and drop the rental car and luggage, then take the Path Train into NYC.
> If the weather is at all decent, there is nothing like NYC for a day shooting.



Yeah, but they'll be MY skyline shots, lol.  I've spent time in NYC but never for the sole purpose of photos so the idea is tempting...


----------



## Dagwood56 (Nov 18, 2015)

You could always come across the P-burg bridge into Easton PA. Search Lehigh Valley and Bethlehem attractions. Steel Stacks, specifically The Hoover Mason Trestle which is a walk way along the former Bethlehem Steel Factory is said tobe interesting and scenic, There is also Lost River Caverns [cave] in Hellertown, the Coplay Cement kilns and a host of other things in the area.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 18, 2015)

Msteelio91 said:


> Lived in NJ all my life... In DC now though otherwise I'd meet up.
> 
> Hoboken has a great view of the NY skyline and is easy to get to/find parking and is plenty safe. Just make sure you plan for traffic especially close to the city during Holiday. You can also leave your car there and take the NJ Path (train) into NY for city pics. It's an easy trip if you're any bit used to public transport. Additionally, in the Jersey city area there are some great picture locations for bridges.
> 
> ...



I think I am going to try the Jersey City area, thanks.  I don't think it's a great time of year for parks/mountain photos with most of the foliage being gone so I'm going to stick to city shots.  I don't think I'll have time to go into Manhattan.  I'll have to save that for a trip when I can fly in and spend the night.    



Dagwood56 said:


> You could always come across the P-burg bridge into Easton PA. Search Lehigh Valley and Bethlehem attractions. Steel Stacks, specifically The Hoover Mason Trestle which is a walk way along the former Bethlehem Steel Factory is said tobe interesting and scenic, There is also Lost River Caverns [cave] in Hellertown, the Coplay Cement kilns and a host of other things in the area.



Thanks for the info.  I think I've been to Bethlehem before - a casino in an old factory maybe...


----------



## Msteelio91 (Nov 19, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> I think I am going to try the Jersey City area, thanks.  I don't think it's a great time of year for parks/mountain photos with most of the foliage being gone so I'm going to stick to city shots.  I don't think I'll have time to go into Manhattan.  I'll have to save that for a trip when I can fly in and spend the night.



I'd definitely recommend Hoboken over Jersey City.... Especially if you're at all worried about safety.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 19, 2015)

Msteelio91 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am going to try the Jersey City area, thanks.  I don't think it's a great time of year for parks/mountain photos with most of the foliage being gone so I'm going to stick to city shots.  I don't think I'll have time to go into Manhattan.  I'll have to save that for a trip when I can fly in and spend the night.
> ...



Good to know, thanks!  I'm hoping to drag a couple of friends from the wedding along with me but it will depend on how good the after party is and how early they get up!


----------

